# Rabbit Runt?



## PinkFox (May 20, 2012)

my doe delivered 8 kits now almost 7 weeks ago...
all great all fine, but one little bun was about 1/2 the size of his siblings...i didnt expect him to make it, but he did and seems to be doing fine.
my general experience with healthy runts in dogs and cats is usully eventually they catch up to their siblings
but now at almost 7 weeks hes still 1/2 the size of his siblings.

whats your experience with rabbit runts? do they eventually catch up, or is he destined to be a very small standard rex?


----------

